# Oz style house.



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

We have houses called "Queenslanders", these are houses on "stilts" or 6' - 8' posts so the breeze can circulate under them to help keep them cool, they also have a veranda on at least two sides of the living area.
I bought this.










assembled to this, painting as I went.










Then I cut a piece of 1.2mm black plate steel as a floor (no photo), next was two pieces of light galv for the veranda roof.










I soldered these together and used the mill to drill a piece of heavy ply to space the stumps.
The stumps are mums old knitting needles 










I used tooth picks as veranda posts and cut some balsa for the beam.










The railings are a ladder with the parent tab still on.










I cut more balsa as floor joyces and glued them to the stumps, I was worried that the one dob of glue on top of the posts would be a bit iffy, this way it's all tied together.



















Mixed some epoxy Devcon it's a USA product and I find it better then JB weld.










Apply liberally. :laugh:










And position house.










24 hours later. :laugh::thumbsup:



















The steps aren't glued yet.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

BK, that looks very nice 

Nice use of knitting needles too. haha


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Swamp, Wetlands or Beach house here in the states!
Excellent job!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Fun build!

But ...

I was "with you" unitl your last two pics. How did you go from those knitting-needle post "stumps" to the tall black support columns we see at the end? Are the columns straws (or something) that fit over the stumps? Or are the "stumps" actually that tall, but hidden in your black-ply construction-alignment jig?

Just curious ... nice build!

TJ


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

That is awesome!!! I might have to have a Queenslander house on my layout!


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

tjcruiser said:


> Or are the "stumps" actually that tall, but hidden in your black-ply construction-alignment jig?


I reckon you got it with this thought.


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

excellent!!!


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

tj, broox got it right, the stumps go through the first piece of ply, the second bit of ply is to keep the ends all square.
I drilled the first holes in my drill press and wasn't happy with the alignment, so I did the second lot in the mill, that got 'em all nice and square.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks, BK ... makes sense. Just wanted to understand on my end. Nice work!

TJ


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

Geat build, very nice looking


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That is how they want all the houses that were damaged in the hurricane rebuilt. At around 19' high in some areas.
Either that or they will make you pay $32,000 a year for flood insurance.
Yes thousands not hundreds. And that is for a year.


Nice job, excellent. :thumbsup:

As NMIT said they would be perfect for a beach house or for the swamps, anywhere by the water here in the States.
Love the porch covering too.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bree (Jan 30, 2013)

You did an awesome job - not quite a Queenslander but close enough. Love the tin roof!


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hmm awesome job looks like the place i grew up in now thats scarey


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

What's the good of a house and cattle yard if you don't have water?
Wind mill with a bit of storage.




The house has a tank too.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Very nice.

Might the house tank be positioned a bit higher, for a gravity-feed run to plumbing needs in the house? Just curious ...

TJ


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

It is a bit low now that you mention it TJ, most house tanks are for drinking water only every thing else uses the bore water from the mill.


----------

